# Poverty Boat's Military Valves Leak



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

My first response is why fix em at all? I had an old eclipse bucket boat with nylon military valves and they always leaked a little...so did the rubber from a few spots. It was just understood you'd have to inflate her in the morning, maybe once during the day if a tight boat was important to me at the time... If they don't leak to the point of being annoying I'd leave it for the future buyer, they may be happy as a lark adding air every now and again. You do run the risk of f'ing up the boot, especially if it's already brittle. IMO if it aint totally broken on a poverty boat, don't fix it...and I've had a few!

edit... price... that is really dependent on supply, demand and other market considerations. It sounds reasonable, but maybe a bit high?


----------



## wabashabi (Apr 10, 2014)

I would just replace it, those valves are only $15. Don't bother removing it unless you have a replacement on hand as they are just plastic and can break fairly easy. Take the screws out and pry up slowly working around the edge with a small flathead screwdriver, it should come out. Be careful not to gouge the boot. It may help to pour a small amount isopropyl alcohol between the boot and valve as it will aid as a short term lubricant to help get the valve out and then it should just evaporate away.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

*Cool*

I appreciate the advice, guys. One of the things I like best about boating is learning. Don't think I mentioned it but the valves are metal. I removed the screws on one and was able to pop it out without having to torque it too much so I went ahead and pulled the rest of them. They were a little dirty so I cleaned them up, but I think the real issue was the threads were so corroded the valves weren't seating completely. I lubed the threads and worked them back and forth a bit then reinstalled. Much better now. Elkhaven, thanks for the pricing advice. I'll keep that in mind. Peace!


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

sounds like you got it worked out...but just in case...

I have an old hyside that was given to me early in my rafting career. The military valves (the old metal ones like you have) held air fine enough but the boots were really dry rotted and cracked and the prv valve and mil valve on the floor leaked some. I did not want to risk pulling the valves and possibly have to replace all the boots on a free boat that was already well used.

I took aquaseal and spread carefully and evenly around each boot and against the valve then under the prv valve (i don't care to ever take it out again) and it sealed up those slow leaks like a champ for the past few years.

$1000 for that package might be ok....could be a lil' high too...


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

*Thanks!*

I was surprised to find the boots were still actually pretty supple. I especially appreciate the pricing input. I'm taking into account supply/demand and shipping costs (not too many rafts and frames for sale in central Arkansas LOL), but I may just sell it really cheap to a couple of girls who have expressed interest and I know would enjoy it. I'm just gonna sock the proceeds away against the purchase of another boat anyway.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

lncoop said:


> I was surprised to find the boots were still actually pretty supple. I especially appreciate the pricing input. I'm taking into account supply/demand and shipping costs (not too many rafts and frames for sale in central Arkansas LOL), but I may just sell it really cheap to a couple of girls who have expressed interest and I know would enjoy it. I'm just gonna sock the proceeds away against the purchase of another boat anyway.


Schutzie pops up

Girls??

Do tell!


----------

